# Marion County QDM Club Has Openings



## Venator (May 19, 2008)

Muckalee Sportsman Association has openings this season for four maybe five members that are quality deer oriented.  The annual price is currently $1,200.00 and this may need adjusting if we do not fill the membership of 30 members.  

No jokes here, we are strict on the rules for quality deer and if you like to whine about the rules there is no need to apply.  We just had several hundred acres clear-cut this past winter and the green stuff is growing in the new cutovers.  This should allow for the visibility of many deer for the next few years.  

We’ve harvested many quality deer over the years as we were part of a 10,000 acre co-op of quality deer clubs in the area when we leased from MeadWestvaco.  One buck harvested a couple of years ago scored in the 160s as a real nice typical 10 point.  We normally take about 45 to 50 deer a season with about 10 to 15 being quality bucks.  

Below is our website and I apologize for it being dated.  I have not had the opportunity to update it in a while so I don’t have the most recent information on it, but at least you can see all kinds of photos and also maps of the place.  

Just email me if interested and I’ll get back to you.  I travel a lot so if I don’t respond immediately I’m likely out of town.  I’ll do my best to respond as quickly as I can and thanks for your interest.

Web Site - HuntingMuckalee.com


----------



## Venator (May 20, 2008)

My email is:

cervus-venator@mindspring.com


----------



## livetohunt (May 20, 2008)

It looks like a nice club..Were the deer, in the pictures you posted, taken on your property or on the entire co-op land?


----------



## Venator (May 20, 2008)

All of these were taken from our property.  The top picture center buck taken in 2004 is the one that scored in the 160's.  The other pictures are from 2005, 2006.  I don't have last years pictures available at the moment.


----------



## Venator (May 22, 2008)

Just a bump before I go out of town this weekend.  Thanks for viewing.


----------



## Venator (May 29, 2008)

I'm still looking for a few members if you are interested.

PM or Email me and I'll give you details.  I'm also available to show the property now through Sunday.  Thanks.


----------



## kenny mac (Jun 30, 2008)

Awesome deer club can I make payments??? $50 a month ???
Cut grass, wash your car........


----------



## kenny mac (Jul 1, 2008)

*JB I will help answer any question.... BUMP>>>*

Guys,
If you e-mail "Ventor" and he doesn't replay soon e-mail me any questions you may have.....

We had four openings about a month ago.... we have filled two since....

Grumpyass... is to show it this weekend the 4th


----------



## kenny mac (Jul 4, 2008)

JB.... If you want a laugh.... Go to the Automotive Swap&Sale Thread to my thread "Hunting Cabin On Wheels"
Just read thru the threads....... YOU WILL BUST A GUT!!!!!


----------



## tmosley (Jul 6, 2008)

I have a small group of mature QDM minded hunters.
I am very interested in talking to you about your club.

Please contact me, Tim Mosley 352-895-8912 or
timothydmosley@aol.com

Thanks


----------



## kenny mac (Jul 7, 2008)

Tim I sent you a PM with my e-mail address.... One of us will give you a call

Thanks a Bunch


----------



## Venator (Jul 8, 2008)

I posted a reply to your swap sell post.

Tim, I saw where Kenny emailed you.  Just let us know if or when you'd like to look at the property.


----------



## kenny mac (Jul 8, 2008)

JB who is the new member from Cumming ??
Did he come from here or Doctari


----------



## kenny mac (Jul 9, 2008)

JB
Did you here about Doctari and GON ???


----------



## kenny mac (Jul 11, 2008)

touche'


----------



## kenny mac (Jul 17, 2008)

88888


----------



## kenny mac (Jul 20, 2008)

888888


----------



## kenny mac (Jul 22, 2008)

8888


----------



## kenny mac (Jul 27, 2008)

*deal*

deal


----------



## kenny mac (Jul 28, 2008)

*Once upon a time*

once upon a time


----------



## kenny mac (Aug 3, 2008)

deal


----------

